# Is it possible to do 75 rides a week with Lyft???



## UberGuySF (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm finding it close too impossible doing it 4-6 hrs a day.... In the San Francisco area it seems like volume has decreased considerably. And I am stuck paying $200 a week for the Lyft rental.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

In OC/LA I've been having to put in 40-45 hours to meet the quota. I'm pretty sure it's designed that way. Definitely not a long term option for me. Gets stressful towards the end of the week.


----------



## Adrian85 (Mar 21, 2016)

Highly doubt it. Here in Atl is even worse.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It's possible during _normal seasons_, but you'll struggle in the current climate. Some markets don't even have the Power Driver Bonus anymore, while others lost it all together. Let-Down-Lyft will eventually phase it out all together. But, in the meantime, get ready for 50+ hour weeks.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its really bad, i mean..slowwwww


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Possible but you need to put long hrs on lyft without uber disturbing you


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

UberGuySF said:


> I'm finding it close too impossible doing it 4-6 hrs a day.... In the San Francisco area it seems like volume has decreased considerably. And I am stuck paying $200 a week for the Lyft rental.


Lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> Lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao lmao


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

UberGuySF said:


> I'm finding it close too impossible doing it 4-6 hrs a day.... In the San Francisco area it seems like volume has decreased considerably. And I am stuck paying $200 a week for the Lyft rental.


I do 150 +...yeah it is but depends on time of day you drive also...I do afternoons-late evenings


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

13 trips a day, 6 days a week takes care of that


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> I do 150 +...yeah it is but depends on time of day you drive also...I do afternoons-late evenings


put up a screen capture of 150 trip..


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Look at the bright side: at least that $200 includes all depreciation, maintenance, personal and commercial insurance. The first two are commonly not considered by most drivers using their own cars. I just took my car in on Monday for 4hrs, during which they did an oil and filter change, checked all fluids, replaced the front passenger tire (damaged), took a nail out of the rear passenger tire and patched it, inspected the brakes and replaced the wipers. Cost to Maven: $500. Cost to me: $0.

Can you do 75 rides per week in SF? Absolutely. Some weeks are tougher than others. You will, however, need to spend at least 35-40 hrs driving. It's not a part time program and that is probably the whole point: to make sure there are enough drivers on the road at all times.

I doubt that luvgurl22 is working less than 12hrs per day, 6-7 days per week to get those 150 rides.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

sfodriver said:


> Look at the bright side: at least that $200 includes all depreciation, maintenance, personal and commercial insurance. The first two are commonly not considered by most drivers using their own cars. I just took my car in on Monday for 4hrs, during which they did an oil and filter change, checked all fluids, replaced the front passenger tire (damaged), took a nail out of the rear passenger tire and patched it, inspected the brakes and replaced the wipers. Cost to Maven: $500. Cost to me: $0.
> 
> Can you do 75 rides per week in SF? Absolutely. Some weeks are tougher than others. You will, however, need to spend at least 35-40 hrs driving. It's not a part time program and that is probably the whole point: to make sure there are enough drivers on the road at all times.
> 
> I doubt that luvgurl22 is working less than 12hrs per day, 6-7 days per week to get those 150 rides.


About 80 hours. Even with that 150 is tough. I could barely put in 70 in 60 hours.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> Look at the bright side: at least that $200 includes all depreciation, maintenance, personal and commercial insurance. The first two are commonly not considered by most drivers using their own cars. I just took my car in on Monday for 4hrs, during which they did an oil and filter change, checked all fluids, replaced the front passenger tire (damaged), took a nail out of the rear passenger tire and patched it, inspected the brakes and replaced the wipers. Cost to Maven: $500. Cost to me: $0.
> 
> Can you do 75 rides per week in SF? Absolutely. Some weeks are tougher than others. You will, however, need to spend at least 35-40 hrs driving. It's not a part time program and that is probably the whole point: to make sure there are enough drivers on the road at all times.
> 
> I doubt that luvgurl22 is working less than 12hrs per day, 6-7 days per week to get those 150 rides.


I drive 10hrs/day 6 days a week.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

jjfad said:


> put up a screen capture of 150 trip..


You don't pay my bills,I have no reason to lie


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I drive 10hrs/day 6 days a week.


Yeah, that could be right. You're probably working 2 to 12 or something like that. You're including dead time right? I'm probably only driving in driver mode for 10 hours out of 12.

For anyone else following this: it's doable but it is a grind (some weeks more than others). If you have bills to pay (I do) then you will put in the time to make it work. If you can't or don't want to, then Express Drive is definitely not for you. Heck, when I found myself only half way through my 75 on New Years Eve day, I worked it to get 29 rides (drove from 10:00am to 11:51pm) and then finished up the remaining 7 or 8 rides the next day. I was determined not to pay that rental fee despite the super slow week cuz I really need the $$.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> You don't pay my bills,I have no reason to lie


Lol!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> Yeah, that could be right. You're probably working 2 to 12 or something like that. You're including dead time right? I'm probably only driving in driver mode for 10 hours out of 12.
> 
> For anyone else following this: it's doable but it is a grind (some weeks more than others). If you have bills to pay (I do) then you will put in the time to make it work. If you can't or don't want to, then Express Drive is definitely not for you. Heck, when I found myself only half way through my 75 on New Years Eve day, I worked it to get 29 rides (drove from 10:00am to 11:51pm) and then finished up the remaining 7 or 8 rides the next day. I was determined not to pay that rental fee despite the super slow week cuz I really need the $$.


Yup.Even these last few days that it rained I did 40+ride days.Anything is possible when the demand is high and I recommend driving afternoon and evenings because there is too much downtime in the AM...I don't like to wait,lol.


----------



## Takezo Kensei (Dec 27, 2016)

Anything is possible. Week isn't even over yet.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> It's possible during _normal seasons_, but you'll struggle in the current climate. Some markets don't even have the Power Driver Bonus anymore, while others lost it all together. Let-Down-Lyft will eventually phase it out all together. But, in the meantime, get ready for 50+ hour weeks.


Lyft has gone on record saying that they are eliminating incentives to drivers. Thanks for posting correct info.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

The whole problem is the "4-6 hrs a day" thing. You'll need to up it to 8-10 hrs a day to get the rides you need. 

Just think about it, 4-6 hrs turns about 30 hrs on a 6-day week, while 8-10 means 54 hrs on the same week. If you're getting 40 drives with your 30 hrs, than you could be getting 72 drives with a 54 hrs week.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depends on the market,

Some markets you can just do more trips per hour than others.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I do 85 a week in LA.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

I did 101 this week in Boston in about 50 hrs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I had 35 on Sunday (2 more just before 5am in saturdays statement)

Also bizarrely high tips, both cash and in app (ride payments counter DOES NOT include those) ....like $60 more










Left no time for Fuber and not much chance to cherrypick though


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I had 35 on Sunday (2 more just before 5am in saturdays statement)
> 
> Also bizarrely high tips, both cash and in app (ride payments counter DOES NOT include those) ....like $60 more
> 
> ...


we need 25 and 85 here in LA

glad you got it all done


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

UberGuySF said:


> I'm finding it close too impossible doing it 4-6 hrs a day.... In the San Francisco area it seems like volume has decreased considerably. And I am stuck paying $200 a week for the Lyft rental.


I get 100 rides in about 30 hours driving evenings and weekends.


----------



## UberGuySF (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah with my schedule its been almost impossible, with Lyft. A combo between Uber and Lyft I could do it. But still takes a ton of hours. I am ok paying the 200 a week until I can use my own vehicle again.


----------



## UberGuySF (Oct 25, 2016)

Another downside of driving a ton of rides is that I can do 5 at the airport, and it can be equal too 20 in the city. Uber and Lyft need to raise rates.


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

Seattle


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ryle2013 said:


> Seattle


Damn son!! You're clocking a lot of hours!


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Ryle2013 said:


> Seattle


169 impressive


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Doable, split hours


UberGuySF said:


> I'm finding it close too impossible doing it 4-6 hrs a day.... In the San Francisco area it seems like volume has decreased considerably. And I am stuck paying $200 a week for the Lyft rental.


It is doable in SF driving 4-6hrs/day, but need to be driving during busy hours. Weekends helps a lot. Waiting in SFO queue can sometimes be slow and wont get much rides.

Try to focus on ride requirements early on the week first before airport rides.


----------

